# Intro



## Jerseygirl2789 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, I am 27 years old, Active Duty Navy with 3 boys ages 7, 3, and 6 months. My husband is 28 and stays home with the kids while I work and we've been married 10 months. I am taking this month off work and starting to realize many things but I don't quite know what to do about it. I feel my issues may be minor compared to others and I know it could be worse but I just want to see what I can learn from here first. I feel the communication between me and my husband has changed dramatically, I feel he used to want to spend time with me but now not so much. Its not easy with the kids I know and I tell him all the time he has the hardest job of all. When I try to talk to him about how I feel, he just says he wants to spend time with me, but then I feel he's only doing or saying so because I complained about it. We used to watch TV shows together and movies and he would always set time aside to be with me. Now all he does is play a video game hours straight, all night most of the time. He is on a chat line and I cannot talk to him about anything and he ignores me half the time. He gets off the video game to sleep and cook dinner and that's it. The children are still managed to get taken care of even though he plays this game constantly. He tells me he will get off the game when I complain, but that doesn't mean he wants to, it's because I say something. Other stay at home husbands wait until the kids are sleeping to play then only for a couple hours. He doesnt want to hear that. I play the game with him sometimes to spend time with him, but it is just for a couple hours then I get tired and go to sleep. He feels discouraged sometimes he doesn't have his own money because he used to work, but I remind him he was unhappy at that job and I provide him with all he needs. I try to mention getting part time work but he shoots that idea down also. I'm just feeling like he thinks the children are taken care of and that's good enough. I try to get him out of the house to do things with me n the kids but he seems forced to do it and unhappy whenever he isnt playing the video game. He says if he has to be unhappy to make me happy so be it, but I don't want that either. I would like to see if I am doing something wrong or if there is something else I should be trying to change this addiction I feel he has to this game. My next command I will be going on deployment so I am worried what will happen if I cannot work on this issue now while I am here. 
Thank you all for reading


----------

